# Roche excellent service!



## tracey w (Dec 21, 2010)

This afternoon i noticed a thin vertical black line down my handset screen.

I just called Roche and told them.

"Oh we know the vertical line, dont worry you can still use it, its not technically faulty. However we want you to be able to read everything properly on your screen and will get a new handset in the post tomorrow. You just need to pair up the handset with the pump, but give us a call and we will take you through it"

Excellent


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Hope it turns up!  They were a lot fussier with me when I reported a fault with my Nano. Eventually they sent me a replacement with a bag to return the old one although it said not to return batteries whereas the man had said to return them! Nowhere near as important as when you are pumping though - I'd want excellent service if I was on one.


----------



## bev (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Tracey,
Glad they sorted you out.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Dec 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hope it turns up!  They were a lot fussier with me when I reported a fault with my Nano. Eventually they sent me a replacement with a bag to return the old one although it said not to return batteries whereas the man had said to return them! Nowhere near as important as when you are pumping though - I'd want excellent service if I was on one.



Sorry to hear that Northe, I think its a different department the pump part. Yes they said if it is delayed due to weather the one i have is fine.


----------



## randomange (Dec 21, 2010)

Excellent!  It's so reassuring when the customer service for something that keeps you alive is so good!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 21, 2010)

I've had pretty good care out of rouche so far (apart from meter side I'm still waiting for batteries asked for last month)

But I shall see what they've got to say tomorrow...

As I noticed on my pump that some of the rubber protection has broken away, it's the rubber protector that sits over the side bolus bottons so ponder whether this will compermise the waterproofing of it???

Wonder if they will send me a combo though, as well I still got the older spirit pump!


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 21, 2010)

Where about on the screen is the line? Is is there all of the time?


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 22, 2010)

Tracey i agree with you , since i got my handset and pump in september , my handset has been a bit tempremental taking sometimes up to 10 minutes to turn on ! but other times it was fine i mentioned it to my DSN and she said to ring Roche i rang them last monday and the next day it arrived by DHL (hmm it always used to be Royal Mail) but it is so reassuring knowing it will be with you as soon as possible 

Ellie i would mention that when you speak to Roche


----------



## tracey w (Dec 22, 2010)

spiritfree said:


> Where about on the screen is the line? Is is there all of the time?



Have answered your pm,


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 22, 2010)

No problems, the pump is going to be replaced with the Combo hopefully should be here in the next day or two, can't gurantee delivery time due to weather conditions (fair play) but fingers crossed I get it before Christmas..

And as I thought because it protection rubber is breaking it does mean that my pump isn't waterproof so to be extremely carefull not to get it wet..  

Jenny, According to the lady that I spoke to, they've changed their delivery contracts from royal Mail to DHL...

I'm now wondering if they will send the whole Combo kit with the handset/meter?

Now do I E-mail my pump team now, or wait until I get the pump to let them know about the pump?


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 22, 2010)

Ellie , they only replaced my handset and then i had to 'pair 'the new handset to the old pump


----------



## tracey w (Dec 22, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> No problems, the pump is going to be replaced with the Combo hopefully should be here in the next day or two, can't gurantee delivery time due to weather conditions (fair play) but fingers crossed I get it before Christmas..
> 
> And as I thought because it protection rubber is breaking it does mean that my pump isn't waterproof so to be extremely carefull not to get it wet..
> 
> ...



Brilliant Ellie, now you will have all the wizards etc


----------



## tracey w (Dec 22, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Ellie , they only replaced my handset and then i had to 'pair 'the new handset to the old pump



Ellie has the spirit without handset as its the pump thats faulty she will need both as they are sending her the combo. Is that right Ellie? Very exited for you, you will love it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep mine's the orginal blue spirit pump so can't replace with like anymore...

So not sure what will come in the box, just the pump or the complete lot due to it's an up-grade on my old pump...

Anbody fancy telling what comes in the box, if they send me the whole lot?

P.S

Tracey did your pump come through today?


----------



## tracey w (Dec 22, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> Yep mine's the orginal blue spirit pump so can't replace with like anymore...
> 
> So not sure what will come in the box, just the pump or the complete lot due to it's an up-grade on my old pump...
> 
> ...



No it should be tomorrow (handset), as they were sending it out today as i phoned them late yesterday.

I presume you will get the whole lot Ellie, as the combo is a set, pump and meter/handset.

In the box is pump, handset, manuals, couple of material skin type thingies etc, battery pack etc. I use my box now to store all my consumables in,


----------



## rossoneri (Dec 23, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> ...
> Jenny, According to the lady that I spoke to, they've changed their delivery contracts from royal Mail to DHL...


I received my latest order of supplies yesterday, it arrived just as I was leaving for work, which was remarkably fortunate for me.  I noticed too that it was DHL rather than the Royal Mail.  I don't think it makes much difference to my expectations of the service but the DHL guy who delivered this time seemed a bit more pragmatic and relaxed than the last couple of Royal Mail chaps who delivered who both wanted to see ID before trusting that I was the person the parcel was meant for.  Will be interesting to see what happens when DHL attempt to deliver when I am not at home.


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 23, 2010)

Hope you get the Accu chek combo Ellie , i think its fab


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2010)

but the DHL guy who delivered this time seemed a bit more pragmatic and relaxed than the last couple of Royal Mail chaps who delivered who both wanted to see ID before trusting that I was the person the parcel was meant for. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *
> Thats cause the royal mail guys are doing there job correctly.*


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 24, 2010)

Steffie thats right both our hubbys are doing their jobs correctly


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 24, 2010)

Steff&Jenny

Don't fancy sending your hubbies down to my neck of the woods, to teach our posties a thing or two  Well the ability to read the address!  As this is something our posies here seem to really struggle with!

As to my pump it arrived this morning, I had to laugh as it was delivered by Polarspeed wonder if it's a practice run for tonight

But no handset, will start another thread about this one..


----------

